# Stephon Marbury: Fire D'Antoni



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> "Had Stephon Marbury stayed longer at the Knicks game Saturday night, he might have broken into a chant: "Fire D'Antoni!" Marbury had no complaints that Garden security did not let him stay in a first-row courtside seat during Saturday night's home opener, but still has a beef with the Knicks head coach, feeling *Mike D'Antoni should be fired in favor of Mark Jackson.* Marbury, the Garden's favorite villain, sat across from the Knicks bench with a video camera. He stayed for the first quarter of the Knicks' 141-137 overtime loss to the Sixers. The Knicks won their first game last night, beating the Hornets 117-111 to move to 1-3. "*They don't play no defense," Marbury told The Post yesterday "The coaching is horrible. Horrendous. They need a new coach, and I'm speaking as a fan and New Yorker. They say good coaches get the most out of players and win games. I don't see it. Mike needs to coach a team with three All-Stars."*.


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/marbury_fire_antoni_8shlR678LJyoBZt8JwQXTN


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

He is right in a sense. D'Antoni is not a great coach. This roster is not a playoff roster, but our defense is inexcusable. D'Antoni is not the answer, but I think it's going to take a disappointing slump at some point next year for him to get fired. I'll root for him while he is our coach, but there is no argument against Marbury's statements the guy is not a good coach at all.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> He is right in a sense. D'Antoni is not a great coach. This roster is not a playoff roster, but our defense is inexcusable. D'Antoni is not the answer, but I think it's going to take a disappointing slump at some point next year for him to get fired. I'll root for him while he is our coach, but there is no argument against Marbury's statements the guy is not a good coach at all.


I think Marbury might be served giving himself advice on how to stay in the league and not worrying about other people's job. Defense or not, the Knicks certainly overachieved last season with a cast of bench players composing a 9 man rotation. Not many guys in the league could do what D'Antoni did last season for us. None of D'Antoni's teams in the past kept opponents below 100 points but they all managed to win 58 gams a season (average). Now, imagine what would happen when the Knicks started bringing in legitimate players i.e. 2010; he was brought here to coach that team, not these players.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Good players make good coaches*

If he is so bad, how come none of the Suns (or former Suns) have ever duplicated their success without D'Antoni? How come the team their is so bad? You won't know whether or not he will be good in NY until they actually have some good players. Last nights game(Pacers) was a perfect example. They were stupid right down the line. Duhon and Harrington were the worst and yet they were the best the previous game. Can't nwin with those guys on a regular basis.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

the roster sucks so much ***. maybe if there were some good players instead of a bunch of clowns nobody else want the knicks would be able to win some games. harrington has been traded all over because he's a blackhole. larry hughes is streaky and only shows up once every 5 seasons. jared jeffries is a complete scrub.

the only decent players are david lee, wilson chandler, gallinari, and nate robinson. but these are all role players at best. nate robinson is a career spark plug. you can't win with 3 role players and a sixth man, you just can't. you need more talent than that. i think chandler's development has been underwhelming. he's starting to model his game after al harrington which is not good. he should be expanding his game not turn into a stiff jump shooter.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

A better roster would certainly help out, but that does not change the fact he neglects defense which is a key to winning games. D'Antoni is a solid coach, and an offensive genius but I would much rather have a guy who stresses defense as much as the other side of the ball once we get a decent-above average roster again. I guess we will see how everything shakes out next year as that will be the true measuring stick for D'Antoni.


----------



## nothinbutnets (May 5, 2008)

I totally agree with Marbury (i can't believe i just typed that) D'Antoni's coaching style is a big problem and with out a stronger PG the system can't work. It was one thing when he was in Phoenix but he has to be able to adapt of create a team that matches the style. I must admit he is funny to watch court side tho. I found a gallery of his "many face" on msg. Its good for a few laughs.... http://msg.com/photos/the-many-faces-of-mike-dantoni/slide/1/


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I think Marbury might be served giving himself advice on how to stay in the league and not worrying about other people's job. Defense or not, the Knicks certainly overachieved last season with a cast of bench players composing a 9 man rotation. Not many guys in the league could do what D'Antoni did last season for us. None of D'Antoni's teams in the past kept opponents below 100 points but they all managed to win 58 gams a season (average). Now, imagine what would happen when the Knicks started bringing in legitimate players i.e. 2010; he was brought here to coach that team, not these players.


Good post. How could you possibly fire him before the team they expect to compete with is there?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> A better roster would certainly help out, but that does not change the fact he neglects defense which is a key to winning games. D'Antoni is a solid coach, and an offensive genius but I would much rather have a guy who stresses defense as much as the other side of the ball once we get a decent-above average roster again. I guess we will see how everything shakes out next year as that will be the true measuring stick for D'Antoni.


Neglects defense? His entire focus during camp was on defense. The key to playing good defense is having a few good defensive players, which D'Antoni has never had. Raja Bell was nice but I can't think of another guy regarded as a stopper or even a good defender (aside from Kurt Thomas) that has ever played for D'Antoni. In either case, defense is not measured in PPG but the quality and frequency of the stops you can get when you need them; talk to the Lakers, Nuggets and Magic about that one....you know, 3 of the top 5 teams in the NBA that don't meet that standard of your classic hold-the-other-team-below-90 defense.


----------

